# Pitbull ultrarducado no tiene tanta paciencia



## Azrael_II (Viernes a la(s) 6:45 AM)

Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.

Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.

A la tercera ya se cansa y si no hubiera el dueño tendríamos otro tipo de vídeo



Esto significa que muy probablemente si te lo cruzas y el considera que le has mirado mal o le apartas cuando te olisquea los huevos te atacaría...


Estoy de acuerdo con


----------



## ElMayoL (Viernes a la(s) 6:47 AM)

El hijo de puta follaperros de TW diciendo q el niño es maleducado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Viernes a la(s) 6:55 AM)

Cojo al crío y le pego una patada que le mando a orbitar. Y no soy follaperros.


----------



## Scout.308 (Viernes a la(s) 7:02 AM)

Es más civilizado el pitbull que el macacquito


----------



## The Hellion (Viernes a la(s) 7:02 AM)

¿La madre del niño es la del chaleco rosa que aparece al fondo? ¿El padre es el que pone la mano para animarle a que siga repartiendo botellazos?
Soy de la opinión de que a estas alturas los pitbull, junto con el resto de razas de perros de belzebú, deberían estar extinguidos, pero en ese video tampoco hay un ser humano normal.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (Viernes a la(s) 7:07 AM)

Dios que sociedad más estupida, el can no le ha arrancado la cara al niño de puto milagro… y la gente de risas…


----------



## 11kjuan (Viernes a la(s) 7:09 AM)

ElMayoL dijo:


> El hijo de puta follaperros de TW diciendo q el niño es maleducado.



Si, no sólo maleducado sino que habría que darle una hostia y al que le invita molestar al perro.


----------



## UNAGRANDEYNEGRA (Viernes a la(s) 7:13 AM)

Dios lo que daria por que se le rompiera la correa....


----------



## Cuncas (Viernes a la(s) 7:19 AM)

Con lo que flipo es con la tarada de la madre que está a unos pasos viendo lo que hace el crío riéndose. Cuestión de tiempo que se lleve una sorpresa.


----------



## Javiser (Viernes a la(s) 7:27 AM)

Hombre, el niño ese tiene educación justita para no cagarse encima ....y tengo dudas .

Demasiado aguanta el perrete , porque yo no aguantaría tanto y a la segunda ya habría llamado a su padre y a su madre y les habría recordado su fracaso en su labor como padres por su incompetencia para traer seres humanos útiles al mundo y su abdicación en sus obligaciones familiares ....y ya de paso me habría cagado en su puta madre .

El problema al fin y al cabo no es el perrete, que no hace más que protestar ( si quiere ir más allá ya te digo yo que conseguiría soltarse y destrozar al niño ....como así se merece ese infraser ) . El auténtico problema es el niño, que hoy le disculpas "porque es un niño " y hasta le ríes las gracias, pero ese niño crecerá, y con esa educación recibida ten por seguro que ya no te hará tanta gracia y ni te reirás tanto de tener un hijo de puta mas suelto por las calles dispuesto a liarla parda.

Hasta la polla ya de padres incompetentes a los que llegamos tarde para su merecida castración. He visto niños como este liandola pardisina en restaurantes y sitios públicos, dando por culo cosa mala, y sus padres haciéndose los locos en el mejor de los casos, animando al animalito a seguir con lo suyo en el peor, y riendo las gracias en la mayoría de los casos, y no es al primer padre al que me toca recordar que tener larvas no consiste solo en dejar el grumo y aguantar a la charo con cambios de humor y más gorda 9 meses, sino que lleva mucho trabajo después para que esa larva no sea chusma ejecutable ....todos los días .


----------



## th3burbu (Viernes a la(s) 7:31 AM)

Lo llevan en los genes....


----------



## Cicciolino (Viernes a la(s) 7:32 AM)

Los pitbulls y los nícros son primos hermanos.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (Viernes a la(s) 7:48 AM)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.
> 
> Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.
> 
> ...



Hombre …el chimpancé melenudo es un toca pelotas. Si le hubiese hecho lo mismo a su madre que al chucho,seguro que también se hubiese revuelto.


----------



## terro6666 (Viernes a la(s) 7:52 AM)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.
> 
> Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.
> 
> ...



Acción, reacción el perro está tranquilo jugando, un niño de 3 años solo por la calle sin la supervisión de sus padres , ataca al perro con una botella, al igual que en niño no tiene el conocimiento suficiente el perro tampoco, la diferencia está en que el perro si está supervisado y el agredido a sido el perro 3 veces, deberían quitarle la custodia a los padres por no saber cuidar a su hijo y al dueño del perro ponerle un multa por llevarlo sin bozal, en .caso de que en ese país fuera obligatorio.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (Viernes a la(s) 7:55 AM)

Ha de empezar a llover Napalm desde ya. Masivamente.


----------



## Ace Tone (Viernes a la(s) 8:04 AM)

Madre y crío marrónidos = deficientes mentales. Ya les llegará el karma.


----------



## Gorrino (Viernes a la(s) 8:08 AM)

La actitud del dueño y un tío disparando un arma aleatoriamente es lo mismo, ya que ella al perro sin collar ni bozal, siendo muy peligroso. Otra cosa es que fuese un boyero de berna o una raza inofensiva.


----------



## Eär (Viernes a la(s) 8:10 AM)

La supuesta madre desde lejos viendo como el tontolaba del crío se dedica a provocar a un animal que de un bocado se lo come.


----------



## plakaplaka (Viernes a la(s) 10:07 AM)

Eär dijo:


> La supuesta madre desde lejos viendo como el tontolaba del crío se dedica a provocar a un animal que de un bocado se lo come.



Mal.
Y que un animal capaz de comerse a un niño -o a un adulto- comparta espacio público con los humanos, y encima sin la menor medida de seguridad, peor.
A esos bichos hay que exterminarlos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Viernes a la(s) 11:10 AM)

quiza ese hombre es uno de los pocos que merece poder poseer un pitbull.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Viernes a la(s) 11:17 AM)

El niño es un tocapelotas pero ese perro es un peligro igualmente. Falta que le pises la pata sin querer y te arranca la pierna.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Viernes a la(s) 11:19 AM)

Y dale con justificar a las larvas. Si está molestando le pones una correa como se le pone a un animalito hasta que aprenda a comportarse. De hecho el cerebro de un perro y el de un niño no son tan diferentes como se pudiera pensar.


----------



## SOY (Viernes a la(s) 11:21 AM)

La pregunta no es por qué el niño le pega con la botella sino POR QUÉ ESTÁ SUELTO ESE ANIMAL POTENCIALMENTE LETAL.

Y no me vale la respuesta follaperrista de que es un perro muy bueno y sólo quiere jugar.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Viernes a la(s) 11:21 AM)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Mal.
> Y que un animal capaz de comerse a un niño -o a un adulto- comparta espacio público con los humanos, y encima sin la menor medida de seguridad, peor.
> A esos bichos hay que exterminarlos.



Si piensas bien las tonterías que dices verás que son infinitamente mayores las posibilidades de que quien te apuñale, te agreda, te mate con vacunas venenosas o te joda de las maneras más variopintas, no es un perro. A mi lo que me nace es exterminar comecagas descerebrados incapaces de ver ni lo más obvio que tienen delante.


----------



## Xinforio (Viernes a la(s) 11:22 AM)

El problema es que hemos perdido los instintos, esos que nos han hecho evolucionar como especie. Tradicionalmente hemos sabido esquivar los peligros...porque los vivíamos (yo no, como especie digo). Ese conocimiento se iba transmitiendo generación tras generación y también iba quedando la impronta en su genética, de modo que el hombre se adaptaba a nuevos medios con mucho recorrido ya aprendido, esa es precisamente la característica que ha hecho que lleguemos hasta aquí.

Pero se está perdiendo esa característica. Multitud de tontos mueren por hacerse selfies al borde de un precipicio, por retar a quien no deben, por cometer imprudencias que la lógica dice que no se deberían cometer....y todo porque nos han inculcado no se qué mierdas de igualdad de mundos de yupi, de estado protector y porqueyolovalguismo. Y al final la tozuda realidad es que el mundo sigue teniendo peligros pero ahora no sabemos identificarlos.


----------



## ArmiArma (Viernes a la(s) 11:22 AM)

Javiser dijo:


> El problema al fin y al cabo no es el perrete, que no hace más que protestar



En su lengua canina que todos debemos entender, por supuesto.

De que la culpa es de la madre, no me cabe duda. "No te acerques a los perros en general y menos a estos en particular" y punto.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Viernes a la(s) 11:22 AM)

SOY dijo:


> La pregunta no es por qué el niño le pega con la botella sino POR QUÉ ESTÁ SUELTO ESE ANIMAL POTENCIALMENTE LETAL.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Potencialmente letal es cualquier charo conduciendo, cualquier moro deambulando, cualquier campaña de propaganda socialista.


----------



## SOY (Viernes a la(s) 11:25 AM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cojo al crío y le pego una patada que le mando a orbitar. Y no soy follaperros.



Te cojo a ti y te reviento la cabeza y no soy misántropo.

El niño está actuando como un niño y el follaperros está actuando como un malnacido irresponsable dejando a ese perro suelto.



Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Potencialmente letal es cualquier charo conduciendo, cualquier moro deambulando, cualquier campaña de propaganda socialista.



Follaperros detected.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ArmiArma (Viernes a la(s) 11:27 AM)

Xinforio dijo:


> Y al final la tozuda realidad es que el mundo sigue teniendo peligros pero ahora no sabemos identificarlos.



Completamente de acuerdo, pero justo en el caso de las razas de perros creados en gran medida por el hombre ex profeso para fines concretos, es completamente estúpido e ilógico lo que estamos viviendo en la sociedad actual.
Hay pastores, de compañía, de caza...y de presa y de pelea, que ni educación ni pollas como se les cruce el cable, que para eso son y punto.


----------



## plakaplaka (Viernes a la(s) 11:30 AM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Si piensas bien las tonterías que dices verás que son infinitamente mayores las posibilidades de que quien te apuñale, te agreda, te mate con vacunas venenosas o te joda de las maneras más variopintas, no es un perro. A mi lo que me nace es exterminar comecagas descerebrados incapaces de ver ni lo más obvio que tienen delante.



En la balanza de riesgo/beneficio, no hay nada favorable que compense mínimamente los riesgos de dejar perros tarados en manos de dueños a los que, en la mayor parte de las ocasiones, también les faltan un par de veranos. 
A partir de ahí, sí. Hay otras mierdas en la sociedad con las que acabar, pero este hilo va de perros peligrosos y su relación con los humanos.


----------



## ArmiArma (Viernes a la(s) 11:40 AM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Potencialmente letal es cualquier charo conduciendo, cualquier moro deambulando, cualquier campaña de propaganda socialista.



Qué gilipollez de comparación. Precisamente será al revés, salvo que consigas adiestrarlos a tu gusto, cosa que como según parece nadie consigue del todo se traduce en que cualquier persona meando en la calle, charo, moro, niño o yo mismo por peligroso que sea es una pasta de multa, y el puto perro NO.
Por no hablar de las peleas entre ellos. Los perros son los únicos seres que pueden ladrar, pelearse, mear donde se les ponga sin ser multados y con una banda riéndoles las gracias.

Cada vez que me acuerdo del puto Sánchez en el encierro brutal en el que metieron a todos los niños hablando de que "pero podremos pasear a nuestros perros"...y así fue, durante tres meses solo podían pasear LOS PERROS de todo tipo, incluidos los suyos.


----------



## SOY (Viernes a la(s) 11:41 AM)

terro6666 dijo:


> Acción, reacción el perro está tranquilo jugando, un niño de 3 años solo por la calle sin la supervisión de sus padres , ataca al perro con una botella, al igual que en niño no tiene el conocimiento suficiente el perro tampoco, la diferencia está en que el perro si está supervisado y el agredido a sido el perro 3 veces, deberían quitarle la custodia a los padres por no saber cuidar a su hijo y al dueño del perro ponerle un multa por llevarlo sin bozal, en .caso de que en ese país fuera obligatorio.



Háztelo mirar porque tienes un grave problema de follaperrismo extremo.

Hay que ser muy hdlgp para decir que el niño "ataca al perro". Escucha tarado follaperrista, el niño NO ataca al perro, el NIÑO ESTÁ JUGANDO y lo realmente importante es hay otro tarado follaperrista, como tú, que tiene a un PERRO POTENCIALMENTE LETAL* SUELTO *al lado de un niño.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Busher (Viernes a la(s) 11:47 AM)

Que bofeton le pegaba al crio asqueroso ese... pero de los de coger carrerilla, joder. Y despues le metia la puta botellita por el culo a su puta madre.

Yo estoy con mis perros y aparece un crio que se pone a pegarles y les pegara una vez, pero no dos y menos aun tres.


----------



## ArmiArma (Viernes a la(s) 11:52 AM)

plakaplaka dijo:


> En la balanza de riesgo/beneficio, no hay nada favorable que compense mínimamente los riesgos de dejar perros tarados en manos de dueños a los que, en la mayor parte de las ocasiones, también les faltan un par de veranos.
> A partir de ahí, sí. Hay otras mierdas en la sociedad con las que acabar, pero este hilo va de perros peligrosos y su relación con los humanos.



Dado que no soy en absoluto anti perros en general, el tema de la función actual de los perros en la sociedad, es una muy buena meidida para entender hasta que punto en España no cabe un votonto más ni a un lado ni al otro.


----------



## A.Daimiel (Viernes a la(s) 11:53 AM)

no visteis el video de unos simios maltratando perros? pues eso, lo mismo


----------



## el tio orquestas (Viernes a la(s) 11:57 AM)

SOY dijo:


> Háztelo mirar porque tienes un grave problema de follaperrismo extremo.
> 
> Hay que ser muy hdlgp para decir que el niño "ataca al perro". Escucha tarado follaperrista, el niño NO ataca al perro, el NIÑO ESTÁ JUGANDO y lo realmente importante es hay otro tarado follaperrista, como tú, que tiene a un PERRO POTENCIALMENTE LETAL* SUELTO *al lado de un niño.
> .
> ...



No me seas follanegros, en ese vídeo no se salva nadie


----------



## SOY (Viernes a la(s) 11:58 AM)

Busher dijo:


> Que bofeton le pegaba al crio asqueroso ese... pero de los de coger carrerilla, joder. Y despues le metia la puta botellita por el culo a su puta madre.
> 
> Yo estoy con mis perros y aparece un crio que se pone a pegarles y les pegara una vez, pero no dos y menos aun tres.



Puto tarado follaperrista. 

Os tendrían que meter a todos en un barco y hundirlo en medio del océano.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Julc (Viernes a la(s) 12:00 PM)

Asco de pelopolla.


----------



## SOY (Viernes a la(s) 12:01 PM)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No me seas follanegros, en ese vídeo no se salva nadie



Escucha tarado follaperros, el niño es un niño independientemente de su raza o del color de su piel. 
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## el tio orquestas (Viernes a la(s) 12:02 PM)

SOY dijo:


> Escucha tarado follaperros, el niño es un niño independientemente de su raza o del color de su piel.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Y tú un ignorado más en mi lista, tarado rojo de mierda follanegros. Subnormal.

Si te parece que la actitud de ese niño es normal estás para civilizar, gilipollas. Ese niño no está jugando, está siendo agresivo e intentando hacer daño al perro.

Eres escoria y lo sabes.


----------



## Gotthard (Viernes a la(s) 12:03 PM)

Yo creo que deberian haber dejado que la naturaleza siguiera su curso. Todos aprenderían valiosas lecciones.


----------



## Kbkubito (Viernes a la(s) 12:03 PM)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.
> 
> Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.
> 
> ...



Se lo tenia que haber comido....


----------



## cerilloprieto (Viernes a la(s) 12:04 PM)

SOY dijo:


> Háztelo mirar porque tienes un grave problema de follaperrismo extremo.
> 
> Hay que ser muy hdlgp para decir que el niño "ataca al perro". Escucha tarado follaperrista, el niño NO ataca al perro, el NIÑO ESTÁ JUGANDO y lo realmente importante es hay otro tarado follaperrista, como tú, que tiene a un PERRO POTENCIALMENTE LETAL* SUELTO *al lado de un niño.
> .
> ...



Hazte mirar la vista: ahí no hay niño, *es un negro asalvajado y sin educación*. Y a ver follanegros, esos animales también deben ir atados y separados de la civilización.
Aparte de eso, el pitbull es potencialmente peligroso, sin duda. Por eso, ve encima a pegarle con una botella repetidamente cuando está tranquilo, so gilipollas.


----------



## el tio orquestas (Viernes a la(s) 12:09 PM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Hazte mirar la vista: ahí no hay niño, *es un negro asalvajado y sin educación*. Y a ver follanegros, esos animales también deben ir atados y separados de la civilización.
> Aparte de eso, el pitbull es potencialmente peligroso, sin duda. Por eso, ve encima a pegarle con una botella repetidamente cuando está tranquilo, so gilipollas.




Ciertos subnormales psicópatas odian a los perros. Su odio a un animal les lleva incluso a justificar el comportamiento de ciertos asilvestrados como el niño y los padres del vídeo.

Son igual que los rojos, su odio no les permite ver más allá. A esta gente se le debe ignorar, su opinión debería valer tanto como la de un rojo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Viernes a la(s) 12:11 PM)

un gato no le habria aguantado ni la primera ostia


----------



## Busher (Viernes a la(s) 12:12 PM)

SOY dijo:


> Puto tarado follaperrista.
> 
> Os tendrían que meter a todos en un barco y hundirlo en medio del océano.
> .
> ...



Me gusta cuando ladras porque estas como perrete.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Viernes a la(s) 12:13 PM)

UNAGRANDEYNEGRA dijo:


> Dios lo que daria por que se le rompiera la correa....



son niños muy pequeños que no saben lo que hacen, y ese en particular es un nigglet asi que imaginate su capacidad , no tiene culpa de nada, pero los padres son gilipollas sin duda


----------



## Yomateix (Viernes a la(s) 12:36 PM)

Lees comentarios en ese enlace de Twitter y te das cuenta de que la gente está muy enferma cuando algunos se dedican a poner que debería haber dejado que el perro le diese un mordisco al niño (cuando lo puede matar o mutilar de por vida, alguno incluso habla de matar al crio) golpear al padre y luego largarse corriendo antes de que llegue la policia.

Que ese niño no está bien educado y que la madre no tiene muchas luces (se supone que es la que se va luego corriendo con el desde la distancia) es algo incuestionable. Tanto como que ese perro no es ejemplo de nada y tendría que estar con bozal en la via pública, porque si por unos golpecitos con una botella (que no le hacen el menor daño) ya se tira a morder pese a tener al dueño al lado controlandolo....no me quiero ni imaginar si ve a alguien que pasa corriendo o que le de accidentalmente por poco que sea al pasar (o que se cruce el mismo por delante de alguien y lo pisen sin querer) Un niño mal educado molesta, un perro de ese tipo maleducado se puede llevar a una persona por delante o mutilarla de por vida....que algunos no sepan ver la diferencia....


----------



## Lenina (Viernes a la(s) 12:42 PM)

Hay tantas cosas mal en el vídeo que ni sé por donde empezar.

Primero, a un perro no se le lleva suelto sin bozal en un entorno donde va a estar rodeado de gente de toda condición. Ese perro no es un chihuahua, ese perro es un arma, y como tal se le debe tratar. Hasta los perros pequeños te la pueden liar muy parda, no te digo ya los grandes. Una tía mía tuvo un lío muy gordo por su pekinés, que adoraba a todos los niños, que un día por la calle vio a una madre darle en el culo a su hijo y se tiró como una fiera a defender al niño, clavándole los dientes en la mano a la madre. Muchos líos innecesarios, que si el perro hubiera ido sujeto se los hubieran ahorrado. 

Segundo, a un niño pequeño se le debe enseñar que bajo ningún concepto se acerque y toque a perros desconocidos, es algo muy imprudente porque nunca, aunque el crio vaya sin mala intención, se sabe como va a reaccionar el perro. 

Tercero, están alentando al niño por activa y por pasiva a que tenga un comportamiento inadecuado y cruel con un animal. No reñirle por el botellazo está mal, y el que pone la mano para que el niño le golpee con la botella debe ser retrasado mental, pues alienta la idea de que ir pegando con la botella es divertido y que la gente se lo pasa pipa recibiendo botellazos. 

Cuarto, el dueño del perro tenía que haber sido tajante y desde el primer botellazo, sujetar al animal y alejarlo del niño. Sin medias tintas y dejando claro que tiene más cabeza que los padres del crio.


----------



## Jotagb (Viernes a la(s) 12:44 PM)

Se pensaría que era un mono, en sus países es raro ver a perros así.


----------



## imaginARIO (Viernes a la(s) 12:44 PM)

Con las leyes woke que están implantando, importan más esas bestias que sus pobres víctimas...









Result of A Dog Attack in Guatemala


Kaotic.com is a free video and file host depicting the reality of life around the globe. The world is a scary place !




www.kaotic.com


----------



## Cimbrel (Viernes a la(s) 12:45 PM)

En 10 años en vez de con una botella jugará con una 9mm robada y entrará en la rueda del Dindu, LEY DE VIDA, es genético.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (Viernes a la(s) 12:45 PM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cojo al crío y le pego una patada que le mando a orbitar. Y no soy follaperros.



Yo tampoco soy follaperros, y actuando así harías más de padre y madre que los subnormales que hayan engendrado a ese crío. Gentuza que debe estar tomándose un café en una terraza (no he leído el hilo)


----------



## bsnas (Viernes a la(s) 12:45 PM)

Mueve el rabito cuando se da la vuelta, eso es que queria jugar con el mini mono.


----------



## Wotan2021 (Viernes a la(s) 12:45 PM)

De la hostia que le doy al niño y al padre se le quitan las ganas de jugar con perros para siempre. No soy follaperros pero estoy hasta los cojones de follamonos.


----------



## Tons of Fear (Viernes a la(s) 12:46 PM)

En 10 años igual pero con machete en vez de botella.


----------



## ahondador (Viernes a la(s) 12:47 PM)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.
> 
> Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.
> 
> ...




Crios pequeños y perros de raza grande no deberian estar nunca juntos. Si ya los perros son ppp entonces es de juzgado de guardia
Los ppp son lo que son: Genéticamente agresivos y pueden hacer el caballito como el de la imagen que el carácter agresivo lo tienen

El vidrio se carga el discurso de los sujnormales que dicen que los ppp son segun la educacion que se les da


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (Viernes a la(s) 12:48 PM)

UNAGRANDEYNEGRA dijo:


> Dios lo que daria por que se le rompiera la correa....



O sea, ¿te hubiera gustado ver cómo un Pitbull despedaza a un niño sólo porque es travieso? 

Lo dicho, sois fachas porque sois psicópatas, y viceversa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (Viernes a la(s) 12:49 PM)

Cuncas dijo:


> Con lo que flipo es con la tarada de la madre que está a unos pasos viendo lo que hace el crío riéndose. Cuestión de tiempo que se lleve una sorpresa.



Esa es la que tiene el 50% de responsabilidad, y el otro 50% del dueño por no llevar un depredador sanguinario en potencia con bozal y correa.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Viernes a la(s) 12:49 PM)

pit bulls contra negritos, burbuja implosionando jajajajajajajajajajajajjaja


----------



## toroloco (Viernes a la(s) 12:55 PM)

Me mordió un perro por la cara, vino de lejos y me mordió. Un perro chochero, ni lo vi venir.

Desde entonces no me fío de los perros, están desquiciados en los pisos


----------



## plaka plaka (Viernes a la(s) 12:57 PM)

Javiser dijo:


> Hombre, el niño ese tiene educación justita para no cagarse encima ....y tengo dudas .
> 
> Demasiado aguanta el perrete , porque yo no aguantaría tanto y a la segunda ya habría llamado a su padre y a su madre y les habría recordado su fracaso en su labor como padres por su incompetencia para traer seres humanos útiles al mundo y su abdicación en sus obligaciones familiares ....y ya de paso me habría cagado en su puta madre .
> 
> ...



Policía de mierda y follaperros de los que dicen "perrete" como si fueran simpáticos amiguitos.

Karma para esta basura.


----------



## keler (Viernes a la(s) 12:57 PM)

En increíble los.comentarios en Twitter de follaperros queriendo reventar a un NIÑO joder. Si tocan a mi hijo, primero le ruedo la cabeza al dueño y luego regaño al crio.

Todo son comentarios de agredir al menor, y a favor de los perros que son como niños, blablabla. Gente castrada en vida, sobretodo mujeres, que vuelcan su maternidad en un animal peligroso.

No he visto un solo comentario, que diga que es solo un niño dando a un perro con una botella vacía, mal hecho por los padres que no le regañan. Pero parece que los animalistas y follaperros no hayan sido niños nunca. Vaya sociedad de psicópatas nos está quedando.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (Viernes a la(s) 12:58 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Que bofeton le pegaba al crio asqueroso ese... pero de los de coger carrerilla, joder. Y despues le metia la puta botellita por el culo a su puta madre.
> 
> Yo estoy con mis perros y aparece un crio que se pone a pegarles y les pegara una vez, pero no dos y menos aun tres.



Eres un subnormal, y te lo dice alguien con perro.


----------



## plaka plaka (Viernes a la(s) 1:01 PM)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eres un subnormal, y te lo dice alguien con perro.



Como no. El funcionario ladrón comunista proetarra también tiene perro no vaya a ser que sea un poco menos odioso hijo de puta. Lo tienes todo pura joyita. Qué ganas de que te mueras ya mismo basura asquerosa.


----------



## etsai (Viernes a la(s) 1:01 PM)

¿Sois imbéciles? Es casi un bebé, no sabe lo que está haciendo (aunque los gilipollas de sus padres si).

El video es una demostración de que tenemos auténticas armas letales de 4 patas que pasean por nuestras calles sin bozal y sin control.

A mi no me dejan ir con una katana por la calle pero con un pitbull sin bozal si. Sobre la katana tengo control, sobre el pitbull probablemente no.


----------



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 1:03 PM)

keler dijo:


> En increíble los.comentarios en Twitter de follaperros queriendo reventar a un NIÑO joder. Si tocan a mi hijo, primero le ruedo la cabeza al dueño y luego regaño al crio.
> 
> Todo son comentarios de agredir al menor, y a favor de los perros que son como niños, blablabla. Gente castrada en vida, sobretodo mujeres, que vuelcan su maternidad en un animal peligroso.
> 
> No he visto un solo comentario, que diga que es solo un niño dando a un perro con una botella vacía, mal hecho por los padres que no le regañan. Pero parece que los animalistas y follaperros no hayan sido niños nunca. Vaya sociedad de psicópatas nos está quedando.



A mi me sorprende que apenas se envenenen chuchos de mierda con los problemas que causan.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (Viernes a la(s) 1:03 PM)

plaka plaka dijo:


> Como no. El funcionario ladrón comunista proetarra también tiene perro no vaya a ser que sea un poco menos odioso hijo de puta. Lo tienes todo pura joyita. Qué ganas de que te mueras ya mismo basura asquerosa.



¿Ladras? A ver si tú también eres un perro. Habrá que ponerte bozal y correa, perro facha pobre.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (Viernes a la(s) 1:04 PM)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Sois imbéciles? Es casi un bebé, no sabe lo que está haciendo (aunque los gilipollas de sus padres si).
> 
> El video es una demostración de que tenemos auténticas armas letales de 4 patas que pasean por nuestras calles sin bozal y sin control.
> 
> A mi no me dejan ir con una katana por la calle pero con un pitbull sin bozal si. Sobre la katana tengo control, sobre el pitbull probablemente no.



Son perros que, en zonas urbanas, deberían estar totalmente prohibidos, y en el resto bajo condiciones muy controladas y con test psicológicos y de capacitación de los dueños mediante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 1:05 PM)

el perro es un cachorro y sabe que el niño también lo es. 

Los perros perciben perfectamente cuando una amenaza es real.

No quita que algunos individuos se puedan enfadar de forma desproporcionada como pasa con las personas, por ser especialmente susceptibles .


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (Viernes a la(s) 1:07 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el perro es un cachorro y sabe que el niño también lo es.
> 
> Los perros perciben perfectamente cuando una amenaza es real.
> 
> No quita que algunos individuos se puedan enfadar de forma desproporcionada como pasa con las personas, por ser especialmente susceptibles .



Ese perro (joven, pero no cachorro) debería ir con correa y bozal, y la madre debería haber corregido a su hijo y haberle dado una lección de futuro. Es un vídeo perfecto para poner de ejemplo de "por qué pasan las cosas".


----------



## Busher (Viernes a la(s) 1:10 PM)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eres un subnormal, y te lo dice alguien con perro.



Lo siento, no entiendo tu mensaje, señor. ¿Me lo podrias explicar con dibujitos?


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 1:10 PM)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ese perro (joven, pero no cachorro) debería ir con correa y bozal, y la madre debería haber corregido a su hijo y haberle dado una lección de futuro. Es un vídeo perfecto para poner de ejemplo de "por qué pasan las cosas".



habiendo tantas razas de perros adecuadas, no entiendo la estúpida decisión de elegir a una mutación o raza que fue seleccionada para que se matasen entre ellos. 

Los pitbull descienden de asesinos. De aquellos que con más furia atacaban a otros perros y hacían ganar las apuestas a sus dueños. 










Perros y lobos: similitudes y diferencias - Cómo educar a un cachorro


Perros y lobos: ¿cuánto tienen en común y cuánto los diferencian? Te lo contamos todo en este artículo súper interesante y curioso.




comoeducarauncachorro.com


----------



## McLovin (Viernes a la(s) 1:10 PM)

Ni follaperrismo ni hostias, que a veces queremos ser más papistas que el Papa. El niño le está tocando los cojones al perro y el perro aún así, se aguanta con el puto niño maleducado hasta que llega un momento que lógicamente se revuelve. 

En este caso y sin que sirva de precedente, está mejor educado el perro que el niño.


----------



## McLovin (Viernes a la(s) 1:22 PM)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Sois imbéciles? Es casi un bebé, no sabe lo que está haciendo (aunque los gilipollas de sus padres si).
> 
> El video es una demostración de que tenemos auténticas armas letales de 4 patas que pasean por nuestras calles sin bozal y sin control.
> 
> A mi no me dejan ir con una katana por la calle pero con un pitbull sin bozal si. Sobre la katana tengo control, sobre el pitbull probablemente no.




Perro peligroso suelto y sin bozal --> si
Niño maleducado --> si
Padres IMBÉCILES que dejan a su niño maleducado que vaya a molestar a un pitbull sin bozal --> si

Tenemos todos los elementos para que haya una tragedia. De quién es la culpa? Ya te lo digo yo: del niño, de los padres y del dueño del perro. En este caso el único que no tiene culpa de nada es el perro, que estaba tranquilo hasta que vino el niño tocapelotas a tocarle las pelotas.

No soy en absoluto follaperros ni soy en absoluto anti perros, pero la puta gilipollez estúpida que hay en este foro con el tema de los perros es vomitiva. Si fuese un gato nadie diría follagatos, si en lugar de molestar a un perro va el macaquito a molestar a un rinoceronte blanco de 5 toneladas y este le aplasta, nadie diría follarinocerontes, pero está de moda el odio a los perros (y el odio a Ayuso, y el odio a Madrid y el odio....en fin, este foro es un foro que se mueve por modas)


----------



## Greco (Viernes a la(s) 1:24 PM)

Cuncas dijo:


> Con lo que flipo es con la tarada de la madre que está a unos pasos viendo lo que hace el crío riéndose. Cuestión de tiempo que se lleve una sorpresa.



Yo he presenciado a una empoderada entrar en un terreno vallado donde sacábamos PPP con aires chulescos de aquí estoy yo, con un niño con un palo haciendo movimientos de atizar con el palo, primero te llevas las manos a la cabeza y das gracias de que los perros están bien educados, y luego te preguntas que clase de mierda tiene esa señora en la cabeza, que parece que entra a marcar territorio con los perros, y al que más en riesgo pone es al hijo maleducado que tiene, que hace movimientos que pueden ser interpretados como de agresión por los perros, que si por la razón que sea se les tuerce el cable, tenemos un niño con media cara arrancada, en el mejor de los casos.

Creo que no he alucinado más con ninguna loca irresponsable en toda mi vida. Flipante. Como si te vas al poblado gitano de traficantes con el crío a buscar bronca, y encima sólo eres una payasa que cree que tienes derecho absoluto a todo, tú y nadie más, pues igual.


----------



## etsai (Viernes a la(s) 1:26 PM)

McLovin dijo:


> Perro peligroso suelto y sin bozal --> si
> Niño maleducado --> si
> Padres IMBÉCILES que dejan a su niño maleducado que vaya a molestar a un pitbull sin bozal --> si
> 
> ...



La culpa del niño no es en ningún caso. Los niños pequeños hacen lo que ves en el vídeo, ir de aquí para allá haciendo el loco y tocando las pelotas al personal porque es un ser cuasi irracional y no es consciente de los peligros que le rodean. Seguro que tu también lo hiciste.

¿Qué culpa tiene el de acercarse a un arma letal incontrolada?
Los padres y el dueño del animal, toda la culpa.

Además de aguantar los ladridos, las cagadas y los meaos por la calle, también tenemos que tener cuidado de no cruzarnos con alguna de estas bestias que, oh casualidad, siempre acostumbran a tener los quinquis trapicheadores del barrio.


----------



## plaka plaka (Viernes a la(s) 1:27 PM)

McLovin dijo:


> Perro peligroso suelto y sin bozal --> si
> Niño maleducado --> si
> Padres IMBÉCILES que dejan a su niño maleducado que vaya a molestar a un pitbull sin bozal --> si
> 
> ...



Ese perro tiene que ir siempre con bozal como todos los perros y los dueños de perros hijos de la gran puta. Rata estúpida comunista rusita de mierda. Hijo de puta.


----------



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 1:29 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> habiendo tantas razas de perros adecuadas, no entiendo la estúpida decisión de elegir a una mutación o raza que fue seleccionada para que se matasen entre ellos.
> 
> Los pitbull descienden de asesinos. De aquellos que con más furia atacaban a otros perros y hacían ganar las apuestas a sus dueños.
> 
> ...



Los canis de mierda que tienen pirbuls dicen que les gusta porque "es noble y juguetón", cuando la unica realidad es que lo tienen porque tiene aspecto de tiburón feo de cojones y lo tienen como complemento para darse esa imagen de canis matones ridiculos


----------



## McLovin (Viernes a la(s) 1:31 PM)

etsai dijo:


> Además de aguantar los ladridos, las cagadas y los meaos por la calle, también tenemos que tener cuidado de no cruzarnos con alguna de estas bestias que, oh casualidad, siempre acostumbran a tener los quinquis trapicheadores del barrio.




Eso es verdad en general, pero en particular, en este caso, por eso he dicho antes SIN QUE SIRVA DE PRECEDENTE, no es culpa del perro, es culpa de los padres y del dueño y podría hasta estar de acuerdo con que no es culpa del niño.


----------



## etsai (Viernes a la(s) 1:31 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Los canis de mierda que tienen pirbuls dicen que les gusta porque "es noble y juguetón", cuando la unica realidad es que lo tienen porque tiene aspecto de tiburón feo de cojones y lo tienen como complemento para darse esa imagen de canis matones ridiculos



Y porque es una protección cojonuda para cuando venga el Jonan a pedirte los 20 pavos que le debes.


----------



## JoseII (Viernes a la(s) 1:32 PM)

El primer fallo es no llevar a ese perroconbozal entre tanta gente


----------



## Mink (Viernes a la(s) 1:33 PM)

Matan mas personas los negros que los pitbulls, si se puede discriminar a una raza de perro se puede tambien a una de humanoide


----------



## McLovin (Viernes a la(s) 1:33 PM)

plaka plaka dijo:


> Ese perro tiene que ir siempre con bozal como todos los perros y los dueños de perros hijos de la gran puta. Rata estúpida comunista rusita de mierda. Hijo de puta.




¿Sabes que ayer me follé a tu puta madre? le tuve que quitar el bozal para que me la chupara.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Viernes a la(s) 1:34 PM)

etsai dijo:


> La culpa del niño no es en ningún caso. Los niños pequeños hacen lo que ves en el vídeo, ir de aquí para allá haciendo el loco y tocando las pelotas al personal porque es un ser cuasi irracional y no es consciente de los peligros que le rodean. Seguro que tu también lo hiciste.
> 
> ¿Qué culpa tiene el de acercarse a un arma letal incontrolada?
> Los padres y el dueño del animal, toda la culpa.
> ...



A un arma letal incontrolada, tomate la pastilla anda que se te pasa el arroz


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Viernes a la(s) 1:36 PM)

etsai dijo:


> Y porque es una protección cojonuda para cuando venga el Jonan a pedirte los 20 pavos que le debes.



Vaya película tienes en la cabeza, como decir que no tienes ni puta idea de perros sin decirlo.


----------



## Parlakistan (Viernes a la(s) 1:37 PM)

Los comentarios de los follaperros y especialmente de las follaperras son de psicópata. El niño será un plasta, pero es un bebé, se nota que vivimos en una sociedad de putas estériles y psicópatas.


----------



## terro6666 (Viernes a la(s) 1:44 PM)

SOY dijo:


> Háztelo mirar porque tienes un grave problema de follaperrismo extremo.
> 
> Hay que ser muy hdlgp para decir que el niño "ataca al perro". Escucha tarado follaperrista, el niño NO ataca al perro, el NIÑO ESTÁ JUGANDO y lo realmente importante es hay otro tarado follaperrista, como tú, que tiene a un PERRO POTENCIALMENTE LETAL* SUELTO *al lado de un niño.
> .
> ...



El niño solo por la calle puede cruzar una calle sin mirar y provocar un accidente y matar alguien, el niño solo es más peligroso que el perro con su dueño.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (Viernes a la(s) 1:46 PM)

El mocoso es moro?


----------



## Insurgent (Viernes a la(s) 1:50 PM)

El simio será más peligroso, por mucho que digáis.


----------



## theelf (Viernes a la(s) 2:00 PM)

Al niño ostia correctiva, el perro puto bozal

en ese video todo esta mal


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (Viernes a la(s) 2:02 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> habiendo tantas razas de perros adecuadas, no entiendo la estúpida decisión de elegir a una mutación o raza que fue seleccionada para que se matasen entre ellos.
> 
> Los pitbull descienden de asesinos. De aquellos que con más furia atacaban a otros perros y hacían ganar las apuestas a sus dueños.
> 
> ...



Muy cierto


----------



## noseyo (Viernes a la(s) 2:04 PM)

El niño negro tiene la misma genética que el perro por eso tantos casos de asesinos de color de la noche


----------



## Descolonización de España (Viernes a la(s) 2:17 PM)

El niño no tiene culpa de nada y menos a esa edad. Los que le echáis la culpa al niño o sois completamente tontos u os falta un hervor.

La culpa de esa situación es íntegramente del dueño del perro y de los padres del niño, que son unos irresponsables. El dueño del perro, por tenerlo sin bozal en la calle. Y mal también los padres del niño, por no apartarle de esa situación y enseñarle a tratar con los animales con calma y respeto. No hace falta darle de hostias al niño ni montar numeritos como han dicho algunos descerebrados en este hilo para educarlo.


----------



## Alex82 (Viernes a la(s) 2:24 PM)

Estos perretes taaan monos son suuuper peligrosos. Este anyo ya me ha llegado y he conocido al menoa dos ataques a personas por parte de esas ricuras. 

En un caso mordio a la duenya de un chowchow de eaos de lengua azul porque intento separarlo ya que estaba atacando a su perro. El pppp (puto perro potencialmente peligro) se le habia escapado a su duenyo. Un mozuelo ..

En otro caso otro chucho de esos le mordio a otra chica que pasaba por al lado. Ella tiene perros ..puede que mo le gustara su perfume. 

Yo obviamente los veo de cachorros y te los comerias porq son una monada. Pero un animalito de esos de adulto con esa mandibula rompehuesos, si tiene un mal dia, te puede destrozar la vida tuya o de alguien. 

Esos animales deben estar megacontrolados y en espacios seguros.

Yo si veo uno me cambio de acera no me acerco ni loca y menos con ninyos por enmedio.


----------



## Don Silverstein (Viernes a la(s) 2:32 PM)

Hoy un perro, mañana es tu hijo muriendo en una reyerta o tiroteo, ya se le ve indicios al mulato sin padre de que no va a ser trigo limpio.
Y eso de que la culpa no es del niño...yo no iba dando leches a los perros, menos aún ajenos, cuando era un crío, pero vamos, que tampoco defiendo a los shitbulls, son una raza de perros despreciable, pero al cesar lo que es del cesar.


----------



## Kovaliov (Viernes a la(s) 2:36 PM)

Desde que la escuché cuando era niño en alguna clase de religión, la frase, "los niños pagarán los pecados de sus padres" ,se me aparece cada dos por tres en la vida real.

Tener unos padres imbéciles es la peor desgracia que te puede caer en la vida y a este niño no le llevó la cabeza el perro de milagro.

La estupidez humana es el espectáculo más fascinante del mundo.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Viernes a la(s) 2:37 PM)

Perro malo, niño bobo, padres gilipollas.
Lo demás sobra


----------



## Kovaliov (Viernes a la(s) 2:39 PM)

Xinforio dijo:


> El problema es que hemos perdido los instintos, esos que nos han hecho evolucionar como especie. Tradicionalmente hemos sabido esquivar los peligros...porque los vivíamos (yo no, como especie digo). Ese conocimiento se iba transmitiendo generación tras generación y también iba quedando la impronta en su genética, de modo que el hombre se adaptaba a nuevos medios con mucho recorrido ya aprendido, esa es precisamente la característica que ha hecho que lleguemos hasta aquí.
> 
> Pero se está perdiendo esa característica. Multitud de tontos mueren por hacerse selfies al borde de un precipicio, por retar a quien no deben, por cometer imprudencias que la lógica dice que no se deberían cometer....y todo porque nos han inculcado no se qué mierdas de igualdad de mundos de yupi, de estado protector y porqueyolovalguismo. Y al final la tozuda realidad es que el mundo sigue teniendo peligros pero ahora no sabemos identificarlos.



Es que la culpa es del machismo perruno. El niño tiene derecho a pegarle al perro machista y este no tiene por qué devolverle un mordisco. O puede volver de noche solo y borracho a casa y encontrarse con una manada asilvestrada y no hay que permitir que se lo coman, solo porque el mundo esté lleno de perros machistas.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Viernes a la(s) 2:39 PM)

Puto mono, pagaría para ver su cabeza aplastada entre las fauces del perro.


----------



## CoLeXuS (Viernes a la(s) 2:53 PM)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> El niño no tiene culpa de nada y menos a esa edad. Los que le echáis la culpa al niño o sois completamente tontos u os falta un hervor.
> 
> La culpa de esa situación es íntegramente del dueño del perro y de los padres del niño, que son unos irresponsables. El dueño del perro, por tenerlo sin bozal en la calle. Y mal también los padres del niño, por no apartarle de esa situación y enseñarle a tratar con los animales con calma y respeto. No hace falta darle de hostias al niño ni montar numeritos como han dicho algunos descerebrados en este hilo para educarlo.



El perro está bien educado, solo salta ante una repetida agresión y el dueño está al loro para evitar la desgracia. Aquí los que tienen culpa son los padres del niño, al 100%.


----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 2:55 PM)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.
> 
> Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.
> 
> ...



Un perro de una raza normal, no agresiva, hubiera huido. Pero estos no son asi.


----------



## Pabloom (Viernes a la(s) 3:01 PM)

Ni raza peligrosa ni hostias en vinagre, cualquier perro puede echarte un bocado si te pones a darle botellazos en la cabeza, lo que hay aquí es un crío de tres años haciendo lo típico de un niño de esa edad y unos padres, supuestamente adultos incapaces de cuidar a su hijo.


----------



## Furymundo (Viernes a la(s) 3:01 PM)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿La madre del niño es la del chaleco rosa que aparece al fondo? ¿El padre es el que pone la mano para animarle a que siga repartiendo botellazos?
> Soy de la opinión de que a estas alturas los pitbull, junto con el resto de razas de perros de belzebú, deberían estar extinguidos, pero en ese video *tampoco hay un ser humano normal.*



claro que no
es marron


----------



## eltonelero (Viernes a la(s) 3:08 PM)

Joder con los follaperros de las respuestas de twitter y del hilo

El niño es un niño, con ganas de jugar, porque le da flojito con una botella de plastico y no hace nada malo. Para el es una forma de jugar con el perro.
El niño no tendrá ni cinco años, que os esperáis?

Si es verdad que los perros son muy güenos y que no hay razas peligrosas eso el perro lo debería tolerar como quien le da la brisa primaveral. Si no lo tolera no se cria/se deja de tener esa raza de perros. Punto.

A quien hay que criar bien, por lo que veo, es a cientos de humanos para que no les guste tanto olisquear culos de perros.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Viernes a la(s) 3:13 PM)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> El niño no tiene culpa de nada y menos a esa edad. Los que le echáis la culpa al niño o sois completamente tontos u os falta un hervor.
> 
> La culpa de esa situación es íntegramente del dueño del perro y de los padres del niño, que son unos irresponsables. El dueño del perro, por tenerlo sin bozal en la calle. Y mal también los padres del niño, por no apartarle de esa situación y enseñarle a tratar con los animales con calma y respeto. No hace falta darle de hostias al niño ni montar numeritos como han dicho algunos descerebrados en este hilo para educarlo.



Fin de hilo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Viernes a la(s) 3:14 PM)

eltonelero dijo:


> Joder con los follaperros de las respuestas de twitter y del hilo
> 
> El niño es un niño, con ganas de jugar, porque le da flojito con una botella de plastico y no hace nada malo. Para el es una forma de jugar con el perro.
> El niño no tendrá ni cinco años, que os esperáis?
> ...



Y segundo fin de hilo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (Viernes a la(s) 3:16 PM)

Puto niño.

Como cojones queréis que reaccione un animal?

No aguanto a los putos niños maleducados y a los putos padres que están a la suya y no controlan a sus putos niños gritones, maleducados y molestos que llevan a todos sitios sin educar. Habría que empezar por educar a los mongoles a no tener niños sin estar preparados.


----------



## tnkt (Viernes a la(s) 3:19 PM)

No hago más que ver niños negros de esos maleducados. En sus paises de origen se los comería algún cocodrilo y aquí sin embargo campan a sus anchas con total impunidad.
La que nos espera...


----------



## murti-bing (Viernes a la(s) 3:19 PM)

Javiser dijo:


> Hasta la polla ya de padres incompetentes a los que llegamos tarde para su merecida castración. He visto niños como este liandola pardisina en restaurantes y sitios públicos, dando por culo cosa mala, y sus padres haciéndose los locos en el mejor de los casos, animando al animalito a seguir con lo suyo en el peor, y riendo las gracias en la mayoría de los casos, y no es al primer padre al que me toca recordar que tener larvas no consiste solo en dejar el grumo y aguantar a la charo con cambios de humor y más gorda 9 meses, sino que lleva mucho trabajo después para que esa larva no sea chusma ejecutable ....todos los días .



Ya no se puede decir nada más.


----------



## Abcdario085 (Viernes a la(s) 3:21 PM)

En éste caso, Darwin no ha actuado.


----------



## 121 (Viernes a la(s) 4:34 PM)

Futuro delincuente negroide


----------



## Elbrujo (Viernes a la(s) 4:41 PM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cojo al crío y le pego una patada que le mando a orbitar. Y no soy follaperros.



Madremia la de subnormales como tu que hay sueltos. Ese niño solo quiere jugar, es imposible que al perro le pueda hacer daño.


----------



## Deitano (Viernes a la(s) 4:44 PM)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.
> 
> Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.
> 
> ...



Ya apunta maneras el zagalillo.


----------



## meusac (Viernes a la(s) 4:56 PM)

ese perro es un peligro


----------



## meusac (Viernes a la(s) 4:57 PM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cojo al crío y le pego una patada que le mando a orbitar. Y no soy follaperros.



Estás tarado


----------



## Fígaro (Viernes a la(s) 4:58 PM)

Yo hubiera ido a por una barra de pan para dársela al pírgul.


----------



## rikitiki (Viernes a la(s) 5:01 PM)

Como os flipais juzgando. Es un crío muuuuy pequeño. Que tipo de sentido común o disciplina esperáis de un crío que no pasará de tres años. Si el perro no es de los de paciencia infinita no deben juntarse sin supervisión.. y ni aún así.


----------



## zeromus44 (Viernes a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Asco de monos y de perros.


----------



## trellat (Viernes a la(s) 5:24 PM)

Me tranquiliza que a partir de ahora aunque los canís de mierda lleven sus asquerosos chucos sin bozal todos tendran sus correspondiente papeles en regla, test psicotecnico follacaniperril en regla ...


----------



## trellat (Viernes a la(s) 5:26 PM)

rikitiki dijo:


> Como os flipais juzgando. Es un crío muuuuy pequeño. Que tipo de sentido común o disciplina esperáis de un crío que no pasará de tres años



¿Y el padre qué? "¡choca esos 5! ni un "caca, eso no se toca ..."

Por cierto, me suena por el final como una música asi como eslava ....¿Donde es eso?


----------



## Rextor88 (Viernes a la(s) 5:30 PM)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Asco de monos y de perros.



Están al mismo nivel.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Viernes a la(s) 5:31 PM)

La verdad que la mayoría de foreros de este hilo son bastante xxxxxxxx.

1- Una cosa es un perro y otra un humano
2- Le piden educación y saber estar a un niño que no tendrá más de 4 años.
3- No dicen nada del adulto dueño del perro que lleva en la calle un perro de raza peligrosa sin bozal y sin correa.
4- Los padres del niño deberían haber hecho algo.

Follaperros everywhere


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (Viernes a la(s) 5:40 PM)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.
> 
> Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.
> 
> ...



A ti te dan dos hostias a mano abierta... y a la tercera vuelves a poner la mejilla no?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (Viernes a la(s) 5:45 PM)

SOY dijo:


> Háztelo mirar porque tienes un grave problema de follaperrismo extremo.
> 
> Hay que ser muy hdlgp para decir que el niño "ataca al perro". Escucha tarado follaperrista, el niño NO ataca al perro, el NIÑO ESTÁ JUGANDO y lo realmente importante es hay otro tarado follaperrista, como tú, que tiene a un PERRO POTENCIALMENTE LETAL* SUELTO *al lado de un niño.
> .
> ...



TEngo un pastor aleman mas grande que ese perro.
Y juega con mis sobrinos que no son mas grandes que el mulatito.


A mis sobrinos no se les ocurre acercarse a el y golpearle con una botella. Hay quien desde muy pequeño ya muestra de que esta hecho.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (Viernes a la(s) 5:48 PM)

JoseII dijo:


> El primer fallo es no llevar a ese perroconbozal entre tanta gente



por perro te refieres al que porta la botella. no?
porque el perro le ha metido un bufido... si se hubiese tirado contra el... ya te digo que el dueño no lo para.

Y en eso si teneis razon, deberia tener puesta correa, porque eso como se tire por alguien no lo paras.


----------



## Lachupipandi (Viernes a la(s) 5:52 PM)

Que manía de no supervisar a los críos, y de enseñarles ya ni hablemos


----------



## Yakuza (Viernes a la(s) 6:05 PM)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.
> 
> Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.
> 
> ...



veo que no tiene usted mucha idea de perros, pero contésteme una cosa, ¿si está usted sentado en una terracita y ese adorable niño le golpease la cabeza tres veces ante las risas de su padre, sería usted un ser amoroso que le reiría la gracia al padre, o mandaría al niño y al padre a tomar por culo?


----------



## Mortadelo11 (Viernes a la(s) 6:33 PM)

Iba a decir que no veo ningún niño en el vídeo que solo veo un perro y un .... Uf no lo digo que me empapelan


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (Viernes a la(s) 6:43 PM)

Yakuza dijo:


> veo que no tiene usted mucha idea de perros, pero contésteme una cosa, ¿si está usted sentado en una terracita y ese adorable niño le golpease la cabeza tres veces ante las risas de su padre, sería usted un ser amoroso que le reiría la gracia al padre, o mandaría al niño y al padre a tomar por culo?



Aqui todos son Jesucristo... viene el nene te da tres hostias en el gepeto y le reis la gracias.
Por esas cosas va Europa como va..


----------



## Yakuza (Viernes a la(s) 6:48 PM)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Aqui todos son Jesucristo... viene el nene te da tres hostias en el gepeto y le reis la gracias.
> Por esas cosas va Europa como va..



Por eso digo que bastante paciencia ha tenido el perro, y que seguramente la mayoría de los que se quejan de la reacción del perro mandarían al niño y al padre a tomar por culo antes de lo que el perro ha tardado en reaccionar.


----------



## tomodachi (Viernes a la(s) 6:52 PM)

Poco pasa


----------



## ShellShock (Viernes a la(s) 6:53 PM)

Por un lado un perro peligroso que no debería estar viviendo en ciudad. Esos animales son para el campo donde son mucho más felices y viven de manera más natural y propia de su especie y en concreto de su raza de perro grande.

Por otro lado, un mico maleducado que no ve el peligro y cuyos padres son retrasados mentales. Ya se nota que no tienen muchos cm^3 de cerebro, ya. Si no tienen suerte se pueden cruzar con un dueño de perro que les de dos hostias. O con uno que no esté muy atento y entonces lo que puede pasar es que se queden sin su maleducada larva.


----------



## lefebre (Viernes a la(s) 6:54 PM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cojo al crío y le pego una patada que le mando a orbitar. Y no soy follaperros.



Exacto. Pero por negro, no por dar por culo con la botellita.


----------



## Santirey (Viernes a la(s) 7:11 PM)

Ese perro tenía que estar muerto y abonando un jardín. El cani del dueño en el trullo o trabajos forzados. Y la larva de...... bueno, ya caerá por si misma.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Viernes a la(s) 7:25 PM)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.
> 
> Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.
> 
> ...



Ojalá pudiera decir lo que pienso.

Obviamente la culpa es del padre del niño, pero pienso también otras cosas que no voy a decir.


----------



## Apophis (Viernes a la(s) 7:40 PM)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Ciertos subnormales psicópatas odian a los perros. Su odio a un animal les lleva incluso a justificar el comportamiento de ciertos asilvestrados como el niño y los padres del vídeo.
> 
> Son igual que los rojos, su odio no les permite ver más allá. A esta gente se le debe ignorar, su opinión debería valer tanto como la de un rojo.



Para ti la vida de un niño negro no tiene valor. El psicópata eres tú.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (Viernes a la(s) 7:51 PM)

El perro debería estar con bozal y al dueño habría que multarle por llevarlo sin él. Y el niño tiene claros indicios de psicopatía, pues atacar a los animales es un síntoma de ese trastorno genético. Los niños normales no agreden a los animales y menos aún a uno que pueda ser peligroso, ya que al ser más irracionales, tienen más potenciados los instintos básicos, entre ellos el de peligro y autoconservación. Ese niño ha nacido malo e idiota.


----------



## Cymoril (Viernes a la(s) 7:53 PM)

Yo veo un perro de presa sin correa ni arnés ni bozal en medio de una multitud. Con un collar estrangulador más decorativo que eficiente porque lo lleva petado.= dueño/a irresponsable. Tiene ahi al animal haciendo tonterías como un mono para un puto video.

Un niño pequeño tremendamente maleducado y una madre que pasa del tema.
Según el OP, que ni puta idea de perros tiene el perro debería aguantar que le claven un cuchillo sin rechistar. Al perro lo están molestando y se vuelve y parece que da un pequeño salto hacia delante. Ni le lanza un mordisco ni le saca los dientes, ni le ladra al niño, está marcando territorio.
Ni ese es sitio para un perro de presa, ni ese perro, por muy bueno que sea tiene que andar suelto sin equipamiento necesario.
Cuando se tiene un perro hay que adelantarse siempre a los acontecimientos. Es que el dueño no debería de haber permitido que el niño le pegase al perro con la botella. Le meto yo cuatro voces a la madre.


----------



## Cimoc (Viernes a la(s) 8:18 PM)

El perro con bozal, el niño con correa, y a los dueños respectivos de las dos criaturas...
pues nada,esos ya no tienen remedio, si acaso un par de hostias a cada uno pero más que nada por desahogarse uno.


----------



## Von Rudel (Viernes a la(s) 8:54 PM)

Yo veo dos subnormales, el del perro y el del niño.


Pero el peor es del del perro con diferencia, el niño es incapaz de matar a nadie, el perro eso en 5 segundo arranca la cabeza al niño.


Los perro deberían estar prohibidos en la ciudad y lo grande prohibidos tenerlos a civiles.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (Viernes a la(s) 8:57 PM)

niño negro = retraso mental asegurado


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (Viernes a la(s) 8:59 PM)

Hombre, el niño es un hijo de puta, el tema no es de follaperros ni nada, el que es un hijo de puta es un hijo de puta y punto. Ya puede ser un niño o un viejo.


----------



## el tio orquestas (Viernes a la(s) 9:48 PM)

Apophis dijo:


> Para ti la vida de un niño negro no tiene valor. El psicópata eres tú.



¿Yo? Creo que te refieres a sus padres, que dejan que su niño le pegue botellazos a un pitbull suelto. Esos sí que no valoran la vida de su niño.

Lo que sí sé es que tú vas justo de compresión lectora.


----------



## tiotonto (Viernes a la(s) 10:31 PM)

Pitbull o nigga,dificil decision.


----------



## Nakatone (Viernes a la(s) 11:22 PM)

Ni estos adorables parientes tienen semejante cantidad de maldad.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (Viernes a la(s) 11:24 PM)

tiro en la sien al chucho siempre, 
pase lo que pase,

y por supuesto que el niño está por encima del chucho,


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (Viernes a la(s) 11:25 PM)

Si se exterminara al 90% de la población mundial N3GR4 no se notaría mucho.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (Viernes a la(s) 11:35 PM)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> tiro en la sien al chucho siempre,
> pase lo que pase,
> 
> y por supuesto que el niño está por encima del chucho,



una mierda, esa niña esta muy por debajo del can.

Esta posando tan tranquilo y viene el puto aborto de mona ese con una botella a pegarle por la espalda varias veces y a joderle. El perro actua como hay que actuar, y es atacando a esa gilipollas.

Una pena que Darwin no haya terminado el trabajo.


----------



## Pio Pio (Viernes a la(s) 11:36 PM)

Niño tocapelotas será de mayor un buen elemento.
El del perro debería llevarlo con bozal y separase de otros animales, en este caso los padres del niño.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (Viernes a la(s) 11:38 PM)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Niño tocapelotas será de mayor un buen elemento.
> El del perro debería llevarlo con bozal y separase de otros animales, en este caso los padres del niño.



Si muerde a esa escoria marrón luego lo sacrifican.

El padre de la "niña" debería haberle soltado una buena ostia, por gilipollas.


----------



## Pio Pio (Viernes a la(s) 11:39 PM)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si muerde a esa escoria marrón luego lo sacrifican.
> 
> El padre de la "niña" debería haberle soltado una buena ostia, por gilipollas.




Niña? negro y transexual, Dios castiga dos veces.


----------



## Evil_ (Viernes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Los padres del crio para darles de comer a parte.
El del pitbull deberia llevarlo con bozal y correa.
La muerte ha pasado por el lado del niño.
Los 3 idiotas,el crio tocapelotas,el pitbull sin bozal y un milagro.


----------



## Segismunda (Viernes a la(s) 11:49 PM)

Alguno va a llegar al follaperrismo a través del racismo.


----------



## tiotonto (Viernes a la(s) 11:58 PM)

Joder que dilema perro o nigga.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (Viernes a la(s) 11:59 PM)

tiotonto dijo:


> Joder que dilema perro o nigga.



Dilema? ninguno


----------



## Gnomo (Viernes a la(s) 11:59 PM)

El perro, el primer golpe lo aguanta bien, pero cuando le vuelve a golpear se puede ver claramente como le cambia la expresión de la cara. Se le ve afable al perro, pero si son peligrosos es por algo. Si les tocas los cojones te revientan.


----------



## Komanche O_o (Ayer a la(s) 12:03 AM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cojo al crío y le pego una patada que le mando a orbitar. Y no soy follaperros.



Por negrito?


----------



## Javiser (Ayer a la(s) 12:14 AM)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Madremia la de subnormales como tu que hay sueltos. Ese niño solo quiere jugar, es imposible que al perro le pueda hacer daño.



Tienes razón, aquí ni el niño ni el perro tienen la culpa. El niño solo quiere jugar y el perro solo quiere que le dejen en paz, y no se puede tomar con ninguno ....


Si quieres culpables busca a la charo que pasa de su hijo en el vídeo y al Johnny que le ríe las gracias a un pobre niño que no ha recibido ninguna educación .


Si esos dos infraseres continúan sin educar a su hijo con unos mínimos, nos encontraremos con el problema de que ese niño crecerá y será otro infraser como sus padres, y entoces si que se le podrá pedir responsabilidades por sus actos de basura humana......como por ejemplo no educar a sus hijos y que estos la líen parda por ahí


----------



## Javiser (Ayer a la(s) 12:20 AM)

Gnomo dijo:


> El perro, el primer golpe lo aguanta bien, pero cuando le vuelve a golpear se puede ver claramente como le cambia la expresión de la cara. Se le ve afable al perro, pero si son peligrosos es por algo. Si les tocas los cojones te revientan.



Esos perros no son especialmente violentos , de hecho es una raza bastante tranquila.

El problema de esos perros no es su comportamiento general, sino su físico. Es un perro fuerte con una mordida bestial, y eso les hace peligrosos, porque aún siendo una raza tranquila y afable de manera más o menos general, no deja de ser un animal que puede ponerse nervioso, sentir miedo ,sentirse amenazado o cabrearse, y sacar a relucir esa fuerza y esa mordida que puede ser mortal .

Un caniche o un chihuahua le reimos ( mal hecho) ese comportamiento nervioso y agresivo porque no son un riesgo físico, aunque sean perros más agresivos y menos amigables , y eso hace cierta gracia, pero estos son otra cosa


----------



## Javiser (Ayer a la(s) 12:25 AM)

plaka plaka dijo:


> Policía de mierda y follaperros de los que dicen "perrete" como si fueran simpáticos amiguitos.
> 
> Karma para esta basura.



Tú eres un retrasado profundo, un enfermo mental, o directamente un hijo de puta Bastardo manipulador. Es una forma de hablar, jodido gilipollas, porque ahí el animal no hace más que responder a una tocada de cojones como haría cualquier otro, incluso un ser humano.

El "perrete" es un animal y como tal puede ser un peligro, pero tienes un severo problema mental si no ves que ahí el niño por su comportamiento es el problema que puede llevar al perro a esa reacción no deseada de un animal , y que sus padres son los responsables directos del mal comportamiento del niño que puede despertar un mal comportamiento del perro, y por tanto una desgracia.

Jodido gilipollas retrasado


----------



## Javiser (Ayer a la(s) 12:34 AM)

ArmiArma dijo:


> En su lengua canina que todos debemos entender, por supuesto.
> 
> De que la culpa es de la madre, no me cabe duda. "No te acerques a los perros en general y menos a estos en particular" y punto.



No, por supuesto que no debemos entender todos, pero hombre, creo que si entendemos todos que si a cualquier bicho viviente le tocas los cojones, este se revuelve, sea perro, gato, ratón, hurón, perezoso, koala o humano .

Dicho esto, como creo que todo el mundo sabe que toda acción lleva un reacción, y que ante la acción de tocar los cojones está la reacción de revolverse ante el que te los toca, lo normal es que los padres eduquen a su hijo para que no vaya por ahí tocando los cojones, no sea que aparezca una reacción no deseada y el que se revuelve lo haga de forma tragica.


O dicho de otra forma, un niño bien educado evita muchos problemas y lamentar muchas desgracias


----------



## cuñado de bar (Ayer a la(s) 1:03 AM)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> un gato no le habria aguantado ni la primera ostia



Ya no te digo si fuera este gato


----------



## Gnomo (Ayer a la(s) 1:13 AM)

Javiser dijo:


> Esos perros no son especialmente violentos , de hecho es una raza bastante tranquila.
> 
> El problema de esos perros no es su comportamiento general, sino su físico. Es un perro fuerte con una mordida bestial, y eso les hace peligrosos, porque aún siendo una raza tranquila y afable de manera más o menos general, no deja de ser un animal que puede ponerse nervioso, sentir miedo ,sentirse amenazado o cabrearse, y sacar a relucir esa fuerza y esa mordida que puede ser mortal .
> 
> Un caniche o un chihuahua le reinos ( mal hecho) ese comportamiento nervioso y agresivo porque no son un riesgo físico, aunque sean perros más agresivos y menos amigables , y eso hace cierta gracia, pero estos son otra cosa



Joder, mira el segundo 8 y observa como le cambia la expresión de la cara totalmente. Por ejemplo, un perro Labrador ni se inmuta ante el mismo hecho.


----------



## Abc123CBA (Ayer a la(s) 1:18 AM)

ElMayoL dijo:


> El hijo de puta follaperros de TW diciendo q el niño es maleducado.



Solo quería jugar, cuando sea mayor dejará algún ojo morado con los mismos juegos.


----------



## perrosno (Ayer a la(s) 1:22 AM)

Joder, por una sola vez, veo que la madre o quien cojones esté al cargo del crío, es mas lerda que cualquier follaperro. Ya hay que ser sucnormal.

Y las cunetas vacías


----------



## -carrancas (Ayer a la(s) 1:35 AM)

up


----------



## XRL (Ayer a la(s) 4:38 AM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Dios que sociedad más estupida, el can no le ha arrancado la cara al niño de puto milagro… y la gente de risas…



retrasados medios,digooo follaperros medios


----------



## W33D (Ayer a la(s) 4:53 AM)

Para alguien que intenta educar a un mena y os parece mal


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (Ayer a la(s) 4:59 AM)

Hubiera disfrutado mucho viendo como el noble can tritura hasta la muerte a ese aborto de mono con pelo de polla.


----------



## Javiser (Ayer a la(s) 5:15 AM)

Gnomo dijo:


> Joder, mira el segundo 8 y observa como le cambia la expresión de la cara totalmente. Por ejemplo, un perro Labrador ni se inmuta ante el mismo hecho.



Le cambia la cara porque le tocan lo cojones...en el segundo 8 y para ladrar un poco .

Un labrador te aguanta ....depende .


Un chihuahua está rabioso en cuanto el niño entra en su zona de seguridad y ya ha lanzado un bocado .


Cada raza es un mundo, esa no es especialmente una raza violenta ni agresiva....aunque un labrador sea aún menos violento y agresivo


----------



## Lammero (Ayer a la(s) 5:16 AM)

El dindu muffin del reino animal es más disciplinado que el niglet 
Sorprendente documento etológico


----------



## Khmelnitsky (Ayer a la(s) 8:31 AM)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Los pitbulls y los nícros son primos hermanos.


----------



## Vercingetorix (Ayer a la(s) 8:55 AM)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Realmente el crío es un pesado y lo que le hace está mal.
> 
> Pero ponen a este perro de ejemplo, cuando no sabe controlarse a pesar del estricto entrenamiento ya que la botella no le hace ningún daño.
> 
> ...



El perro se revuelve cuando cree que están atacando a su dueño.


----------



## Azrael_II (Ayer a la(s) 9:25 AM)

Up


----------



## trellat (Ayer a la(s) 5:10 PM)

Javiser dijo:


> Esos perros no son especialmente violentos , de hecho es una raza bastante tranquila.
> 
> El problema de esos perros no es su comportamiento general, sino su físico. Es un perro fuerte con una mordida bestial, y eso les hace peligrosos, porque aún siendo una raza tranquila y afable de manera más o menos general, no deja de ser un animal que puede ponerse nervioso, sentir miedo ,sentirse amenazado o cabrearse, y sacar a relucir esa fuerza y esa mordida que puede ser mortal .



No me diga ustec!!! anonadado me quedo ...

Dilo mas fuerte, a ver si lo capta quien debe.
Me acuerdo de llamar a la policia porque había un tarado con sus 3 pitbull correteando por la playa y la charopolicia pregntarme "¿Pero estan en actitud agresiva? ...."
Adivina lo que le contesté.





to er mundo ej weno asta que deja de serlo
Se esta fomentando mucha gilipollez con los animales y no se muy bien quien ...


----------



## Falcatón (Ayer a la(s) 9:13 PM)

Mi perro es un buenazo inofensivo que no haría nada salvo alejarse de los botellazos, sería yo el que le daría un bofetón a la larva y una hostia en la nariz a su padre si protestase después.


----------



## qbit (Hoy a la(s) 5:25 AM)

Aborrezco a los perros peligrosos y ruidosos, pero en ese vídeo estoy a favor del perro. Qué puto asco me ha dado esa larva mestiza que no es de los míos y que me importa una mierda lo que le pase, y todos los imbéciles riéndole la gracia de agredir al perro sin ton ni son.


----------



## qbit (hace 57 minutos)

plakaplaka dijo:


> A esos bichos hay que exterminarlos.



¿A cuáles? ¿A los de 4 patas o a los de 2 patas del vídeo?


----------

